# For the sake of beauty....i ended up in the E.R.!!!



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 14, 2008)

What a disaster!!! So yesterday i went for my monthly facial/microdermabrasion at 11 am and then at 5:30, i went to do my hair. The last time i  got it done was in December and my very dark roots looked
bad (my hair is blondish/brown) so i said let's do the same thing but more blonde. So the hairdresser puts bleach on my roots first and then we were going to do the toner or colour on the rest of the head. Only we didn't get that far because after she rinsed out my hair (i was in so much pain from the burning of the bleach!) and she began to blow-dry it, i started feeling sick and she freaked out when she saw my face! It was blood red and i had white rings around my eyes. My face was burning like hell and i was shaking! So i got some fresh air and water but it didn't help so my parents came to get me and my mom took me to the E.R. incase it was an allergic reaction! My head was pulsing so bad and it felt tight! My whole hairline was numb, all the blood had rushed to my face, and i felt like fainting! Uggghhh i had to go out in public with that bleached hair (roots only!!!) and everyone was staring at the hospital! My face was all red and splotchy and i had a rash on my arms! Finally, i saw a doctor after 3 hours but by then only my head hurt and face was normal again! All he said was your scalp is burnt and take Benedryll. Oh, and don't dye it again for at least another week!!! 

Geeee thanks!!!! All that for a 1 minute conversation with a doctor! My head is all scabby now and it feel like i've been badly sunburned!!! I refuse to go out in public with this hair and i look albino or like a lightbulb! My boyfriend came to the hospital and i told him Valentine's Day is cancelled LOL and he's off the hook from taking me out! 

So basically i just had a strong reaction to the bleach because of my facial & my hairdresser freaked when i told after that i had one done earlier that day! All the pressure from my head from the burning bleach moved to my face and caused all the heat, redness, burning, and swelling!

Anybody have similar beauty horror stories. I feel like an idiot, i should've just dyed it to my natural colour. I don't know what to do!!! In a week should i just make it blonde again (with a gentle dye) or just go back to dark hair, which is want i want now and don't know if they could dye it back to dark over bleached hair??!! Sorry for this long story.....but we are all about beauty here and here's a story of my big hair mistake hehehehe!


----------



## Willa (Feb 14, 2008)

Last october I had a similar story
I went to a salon where you can have a student hairdresser, supervised. So, I thought I would be ok, since the professor would be there to check if everything was alright.

Basicaly, she dyed my hair to a dark brown, and didnt use any vaseline around my face to prevent any mess. I asked here why and she said that she wouldnt stain my face, and that if anyway she did, she would remove it with a great product they had.

I then told her the I was very allergic to any perm stuff (had a reaction before) and if it was that product, to be carefull NOT to use it on me. She said no, and that they only use good stuff.

Went to the sink, to rinse everything off (never got any eye check by the professor btw) and then I smelled the classic ''rotten egg'' stuff... I strongly reacted saying ''are you using perm stuff on my face???'' And she replyied yes, but that they only use good products, so that I shouldnt be stressed with it.

I was upset!
I mean... I asked you not to do it, and you do!
And then, she started rubbing my face to remove any product left. Hey girl, DON'T rub, you're letting it enter my skin!

It was too late...
I went home with great hair, but woke up the next day with a bloated face, rash all around. I was M-A-D! 3 days after, I had to go to the hospital because my left eye couldnt open anymore. They gave me benadryll but let me tell you : it doesnt work on me. It only made it worst.

I went back to the salon because on the phone, the owner wouldnt listen to me. The employee who was there was terrified when she saw me, and what about the customers... espescially the lady who had her hair dyed... 

The owner never called me back, and she said to me that it was my fault, that I should never go to a school salon bla bla bla.


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 14, 2008)

My horror story is definitely not as bad as the both of yours, but it was horrible to me at the time.  I had gone to get my highlights retouched like I had done so many times before.  I went to the same salon as I had gone to so many times before.  I got a different lady & obviously she did not know what she was doing.  She left the bleach in my hair for too long & when she was blowdrying my hair, I noticed a lot was coming out on the brush.  She said nothing, so I figured it would be okay.  I paid her and tipped her too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The next time I styled my hair, my hair just kept coming out in big clumps.  I called the salon & asked them when I could expect my hair to stop falling out, and they replied, "It should stop soon."  My hair was sooo damaged, it was bad.  I hate causing trouble, so I never spoke to the manager, but I should have.  There have been a lot of instances where I should have spoken up, but I didn't.  I need to have a bolder/bitchier attitude.  Needless to say it took a long time to get my hair into shape after that.


----------



## Willa (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm going to post a picture tonight
It was bbbbbaaaaaaaaaddddd 
I scared a little girl at the store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She used so much perm stuff that my hair line was actually permed!!! And it smelled for weeks...


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 14, 2008)

OMG both of you, I'm so sorry to hear about that. Yikes! 

To hotasfcuk, I'd say go back to a dark colour (which from what I read is more natural for you?!) then its easier to upkeep (I got highlights in my hair and they were awesome at first, but then I couldn't afford to spend so much every few months to touch it up). So I keep mine a natural dark brownish colour. 

I hope you feel better, gosh that totally sucks!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 14, 2008)

Yikesssssssssssss
Hotasfcuk; have you called the salon to tell them what happened? They HAVE to fix it for you... FREE ofcourse!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 14, 2008)

Ouch! 

I had a scalp burn/reaction from a dye about a couple of weeks ago.  Niiiiice forehead rash, itchy scalp, swollen lymph nodes.  I have found a new hairdresser.


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Last october I had a similar story
I went to a salon where you can have a student hairdresser, supervised. So, I thought I would be ok, since the professor would be there to check if everything was alright.

Basicaly, she dyed my hair to a dark brown, and didnt use any vaseline around my face to prevent any mess. I asked here why and she said that she wouldnt stain my face, and that if anyway she did, she would remove it with a great product they had.

I then told her the I was very allergic to any perm stuff (had a reaction before) and if it was that product, to be carefull NOT to use it on me. She said no, and that they only use good stuff.

Went to the sink, to rinse everything off (never got any eye check by the professor btw) and then I smelled the classic ''rotten egg'' stuff... I strongly reacted saying ''are you using perm stuff on my face???'' And she replyied yes, but that they only use good products, so that I shouldnt be stressed with it.

I was upset!
I mean... I asked you not to do it, and you do!
And then, she started rubbing my face to remove any product left. Hey girl, DON'T rub, you're letting it enter my skin!

It was too late...
I went home with great hair, but woke up the next day with a bloated face, rash all around. I was M-A-D! 3 days after, I had to go to the hospital because my left eye couldnt open anymore. They gave me benadryll but let me tell you : it doesnt work on me. It only made it worst.

I went back to the salon because on the phone, the owner wouldnt listen to me. The employee who was there was terrified when she saw me, and what about the customers... espescially the lady who had her hair dyed... 

The owner never called me back, and she said to me that it was my fault, that I should never go to a school salon bla bla bla. 




_

 
 Hey Willa, which salon in Mtl is that?


----------



## Willa (Feb 14, 2008)

It's on Ontario, near Berri
Called Smarty's 

_Edit : I removed the pics because of some jerks who stole my pictures to make fun of me online... bunch of crap people._

I didnt scratch, because I knew it would have spredded...
But I was dying for it, it was sooooo itchy!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 14, 2008)

^^ You poor thing!!


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (Feb 15, 2008)

"Uggghhh i had to go out in public with that bleached hair (roots only!!!) and everyone was staring at the hospital! "

hahaha i'm sorry to laugh at your pain, because i hate that this happened, but this was just too funny. so much pain you're going to the ER and somewhere in the back of your head you're like "omg only roots are bleached" hahahaha. ok i'm sorry for laughing. 

I'd go back to dark ... bleach is sooooooo nasty (not looking, just for your hair) and dark hair is much easier to keep. if you want some sort of blonde, go for highlights! 

and it's never EVER necessary to bleach your hair, no matter what a stylist tells you. My hair was dyed black for 3 years, and I got mine from black to *almost* blonde w/ no bleach at all. good luck!


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 15, 2008)

Ohhhh, that really is awful...I don't really have any horror stories, just memories, and unfortunately photos, of hairstyles and colors gone wrong (read:  two years of bleaching my hair beach-blonde with an at-home kit.)


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Feb 15, 2008)

Can't they be sued for negligence and ignoring what customers tell them what they're allergic to, etc? Some people are so ignorant and foolish. :/


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 15, 2008)

^^^ that's what im saying, and them saying it was your fault that's just wrong.

i HATE going to hair salons, i get so scared that my hair's gonna get f***** up, so i cut it myself LOL it looks good, i know what im doing lol

Last time i went i wanted a dark, natural brown on my hair (my natural hair is black) and they gave me chestnut/ginger hair ¬¬


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 15, 2008)

oh yh iam NEVER bleaching my hair again... i love my black hair now lol


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey!!! The hairdresser didn't even want to bleach my hair that blonde but i kept insisting so it is my fault! I talked to my bf's friend last night who is a hairdresser and he said its my fault for being so insisting and not letting her know about my facial! Plus, me and my parents have been going to her for a couple years and she does really great work but i guess the open pores on my faces made it really bad!! I'm going to gradually go darker and i never want to see blonde on me again! I look like those pics of Amy Winehouse with that nasty yellow bleachy hair!!! LOL i even went out in public last night & i really want to go to the mall to check out the new Fafi collection but maybe i'll just order online in the privacy of my home hehehe


And of course i will be going back in a few days to re-do it. My parents saw her last night and she said she's ordering me some really gentle non-peroxide colour. I can't wait to get it done! I was going to go out with a scarf over my head yesterday but i looked like a gypsy & once i put lots of make-up on, it wasn't as bad! I'll let you guys know when i get new colour and we'll see what happens!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 15, 2008)

Definitely order Fafi soon, eek I saw on the Cdn site the nail polishes are already sold out. My bad for hesitating i guess...


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 15, 2008)

Willa i just clicked on your pics!!! WOW that's bad!!! My entire face was that colour but it went away after 2 hours! I will NEVER bleach my hair again!!!! I'm scared to even wash & blow-dry it right now out of fear of pain! 

I'm laughing about it now....i always do crazy shit! My boyfriend said just dye it dark (but in December he wanted blonde!) but of course i did the opposite! He was sweet to come to the hospital and joked that we'll be laughing about this 50 years from now! I just want to go shopping so bad right now!!!!


----------



## Willa (Feb 15, 2008)

At the hospital they told me that if it ever happen again (having perm stuff on my face or hair) it will be worst.

The first time it happened I just thought it was a bad reaction due to the fact that the hairdresser forgot to rinse it with shampoo, but I guess I am really allergic. And that's why I told the student not to use it on me (to prevent).

Anyway
I think I have a bad hairdressing karma
It seems I just can't find any salon that fits...


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_At the hospital they told me that if it ever happen again (having perm stuff on my face or hair) it will be worst.

The first time it happened I just thought it was a bad reaction due to the fact that the hairdresser forgot to rinse it with shampoo, but I guess I am really allergic. And that's why I told the student not to use it on me (to prevent).

Anyway
I think I have a bad hairdressing karma
It seems I just can't find any salon that fits..._

 
Allergy to paraphenylenediamine

Paraphenylenediamine (PPD) is a chemical substance that is widely used as a permanent hair dye. It may also been found in textile or fur dyes, dark coloured cosmetics, temporary tattoos, photographic developer and lithography plates, photocopying and printing inks, black rubber, oils, greases and gasoline. 
The use of PPD as a hair dye is popular because it is a permanent dye that gives a natural look. Hair can also be shampooed without becoming decoloured and perming to achieve waves or curls can be done without difficulty. PPD hair dyes usually come packaged as 2 bottles, one containing the PPD dye preparation and the other containing the developer or oxidizer. PPD is a colourless substance that requires oxygen for it to become coloured. It is this intermediate, partially oxidised state that may cause allergy in sensitive individuals. Fully oxidized PPD is not a sensitiser thus individuals with PPD allergy can wear wigs or fur coats dyed with PPD safely. 

Paraphenylenediamine & hair dye contact allergy. DermNet NZ

Something to look into ... it's a scary thought!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 17, 2008)

Ouch girls...sorry about your hair boo boos!


----------



## Willa (Feb 17, 2008)

s0damnbeautiful : actually I am not allergic to hair dye but perm stuff. If I was allergic to dye, I think I would actually die hahaha

I have lots of grey hair, they need to be covered


----------



## juicygirl (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG THATS HORRIBLE HOT AS FCUK AND WILLA! I have a similar story although its not related to hair. I usually tweeze my eyebrows and take care of my upper lip hair using a nair delipitory. Anyway, one day my sis & i were at the mall and she said "hey lets get our eyebrows done!" and i told her that my eyebrows were fine but i could probably try and have them do my upper lip hair, just so she and i could be doing something together. so anyways, the lady first waxed my upper lip and then she started threading any strays away. i literally had tears rolling down my cheeks from the burning sensation! so anyway, once out in the sunlight, my sister says that my face looks like it was burned. it turns out that my skin was really sensitive due to my using retin-a. so ya, i went to the dermo and they gave me this great burn cream and about two weeks later, i was back to normal no scarring thank god! but anyways, i called the corporate offices and what the vp ended up doing was refunding my medical bills and then giving me a 100.00 dollar gift card to their place because they should have asked me if i was using retin-a or any of that type products.


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 17, 2008)

I bleach my hair (and then use a vegetable dye over it) about 3-4 times a year and have done so for almost 15 years. I always use the same brand and have always had consistent results. However, a few years ago I had a similar - though not as extreme - reaction as the OP. I started to feel very faint, over-heated, like my scalp was burning and my face was bright red. I felt so shaky and frightened, especially as I was alone at the time. 

I quickly washed the bleach out (luckily it had more or less done the job anyway) and tried to calm myself down. Things went back to normal in about half an hour, but I was pretty shocked. I phoned the helpline number on the bleach box to ask if the product ingredients had changed, but they were still the same. They suggested that my hair had perhaps been "too clean" at the time of bleaching, saying the scalp is normally partially protected from the chemicals by its natural oils. I wasn't sure if this really was the case, but it certainly was a horrible experience!


----------



## Willa (Feb 17, 2008)

What is scary is that you don't know when it will stop

I had my hair permed twice when I was younger and I never had any problem... 

I guess it's true that you can develop allergies throught the time


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 17, 2008)

Its Sunday and i still have this ugly sunshine yellow hair!!! I'm going to get it re-done either tomorrow or Tuesday night. I'm hoping to go into the darker shades but i'll talk to the stylist! My scalp is pretty much healed but i was still picking off scabs yesterday! I washed, blow dried, & straightened it yesterday ( i was scared to do it since the incident in fear of pain!) but it was okay! My hair is still really shiny and the colour doesn't look as scary as it did the other night!!

Well i'll keep you guys updated when i finally get my hair done so i can be seen in public LOL


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 18, 2008)

i wouldn't sue the salon unless she kept it on for a long long time.  I'd sue the dye maker first.


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 18, 2008)

I think in Willa's case, when she specifically told the student not to use perm solution because she was allergic, she may have a case if she chooses to sue the school.  Certainly the student was negligent in applying a solution to the client's scalp when the client requested she not do so---and the instructor was negligent for not supervising this student properly.

Willa, I hope you don't keep quiet about this.  Someone needs to know what happened to you.  File a formal complaint with the school---write to the director to let him/her know what happened.  If you don't get satisfaction, go to the licensing board or other agency that might regulate cosmetology.  You definitely suffered because of this student's mistake and her refusal to listen to you.  

If you just keep quiet and don't say anything, this student will go out and do to her clients what she did to you.  If she doesn't understand the seriousness of her error, she will very likely continue to fry other people's scalps and do who knows what.  

Allergies are very serious and can be life-threatening.  I get the impression that the student and instructor blew off your concerns and have no clue about the consequences you had to suffer for their incompetence.

Good luck to you!


----------



## frocher (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow ladies, I don't have any horror stories, I just hope the two fo you are alright.


----------



## magg0rz (Mar 16, 2008)

I guess mine is technically hair related. I had a wedding to go to that was a few days away so I decided to get my upper lip and chin waxed. I asked the woman to make sure that the wax wasn't too hot because my face gets red easily, but she couldn't change anything once the wax was applied. Needless to say, I went home with a red mark that went around my mouth and across my chin. I hid from my bf and cried in the bathroom until he calmed me down. I was more upset that my makeup couldn't cover it up than I was at having redness.


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 21, 2009)

I have terrible hair horror stories..lets just say no one EVER gets it right!!! arhhh my latest is that i wanted to bleach my black hair to just brown..like small steps. Well, the next time I went to get it from brown to light brown..instead the lady (I DONT KNOW WHAT IN THE HELL WAS SHE THINKING) she dyed my hair bright GINGER!! with ugly yellow mustard highlights! OMG i was so upset!! So I demanded her to fix it even after my scalp was hurting, so she fixed it but then it turned out a very bright strawberry blonde. I was still upset but I was like Im going to get it dark blonde or light brown. So after a couple days, I dyed it light brown. It came out darker but it washed out lighter just with orange undertones on it. It looks nice indoor but outside it looks orangy brown which doesnt flatter my skintone at all!

All I have to say is I myself couldve dyed my hair way better! I dont know why I wasted my money and time into a salon when in fact now in days im guessing they dont care and arent experienced!


----------



## Willa (Apr 22, 2009)

LaVixxen : too many salons hires employees who pretends knowing what they do, but end up in disaster each time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really scared to have chemical products in my hair again...
I got my hair cut a month ago and it was by a friend of mine, it's very cute and everything, but I got ANOTHER allergic reaction!!! Can you believe this?

The apron she used on me (plastic one with velcro around the neck) probably had products in it because of her last uses... I ended up having a rash all around my neck for 2 weeks ¬¬

I'm so scared to go back to the hairdresser that right now my hair is black on the tips (my hair stop before my shoulders) with dark brown roots showing off for 4 inches long, with superbe grey hair in it.

At least I'm not allergic to makeup... Wait, I AM... Shadesticks from MAC
LOL
Ok. not funny.


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh, I have so many stories...none that put me in the ER (*knock on wood*), though.  Geeez, ladies! Those stories were intense!

So I go to this salon in the mall years ago to change up my hair color.  My first red flag should have been there was one lady there, and NO other clients, many empty chairs.  I had this bright vegetable dye on my hair, and wanted to go lighter.  I asked her what was possible, and if going blond was not possible, to please let me know what other options I had. 

"Oh,we can do it."  So she's putting bleach on, and I am OK.  She rinses and does another application-it starts to burn and I let her know. "Oh, it's supposed to do that." Then it gets REALLY bad to the point I am almost in tears. So after several minutes of going back and forth, she FINALLY takes me to the shampoo bowl.  From the ears down, my hair feels like PLASTIC. Not even Barbie hair-hard PLASTIC.  lol  I ask her if this is normal, and she says, "Oh, we can fix that."  So I left with a chemical cut and almost platinum blond hair, and couldn't dry my hair for a while. 

I also had a awesome stylist dye my hair green when I worked in a salon-and acted like it looked so hot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The girl I assisted (who was amazingly smart about hair color) cussed him out and fixed it for me. I just loved her, lol.


----------



## XxXxX (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry ur case turned extreme!! Hope u get it straightened out n ur hair pretty again!

I have a similar story! I've been getting my hair done since I was 13 (never have done it at home, always the salon). My hair is still naturally blonde, but its not as light and shiny and bouncy as it is when I color it. Anyways, I used to get highlights for yrs, but the last few yrs I get full color. The same woman has always done my hair bc she does such a great job! She always writes what brand of color shes uses, and we stuck with the same one for those yrs bc it worked well. Well for a couple trips in a row, my scalp would start burning like crazy!!! I almost couldn't take it, but I didn't say anything. Well the next time it started burning SO BAD that I was freaking out inside, and my head was getting so hot and I told her so she start lifting random pieces to help the chemical escape and I barely barely made it long enough for it to color my hair! My scalp was very red/pink and later that night or the next day there were all these soft, mushy parts all over my scalp, like open wounds! Later they hardened into scabs!

Obviously I suddenly showed an allergic reaction to the dye so we switched brands, now everything is fine!


----------

